

Top Google exec mistakenly suggests Chrome's incognito mode can foil the NSA - wyclif
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/schmidt-incognito-wrong-false-facepalm/

======
sroerick
It's ironic, perhaps if Google hadn't removed the warning about "Secret
Agents", Mr Schmidt would not have made this gaffe.

Then again, the cynic in me would argue that Mr Schmidt knows perfectly well
the limitations of incognito mode.

If Firefox drops a tormode soon, they are going to blow Chrome out of the
water.

------
georgemcbay
Proving how difficult it can be to talk about security features in plain
mainstream terms and remain technically correct, the article itself (while
explaining how Schmidt was wrong) claims something that ranges from seriously
misleading to just plain wrong depending upon how literally you read it:

"Incognito mode deletes Chrome's browsing history and other detritus that help
track users around the Web. Chrome users who deploy incognito mode can, for
example, prevent other people who access their computer from seeing their
search history. Importantly, this deletion of local history logs does not at
all affect external entities' access to said history."

Incognito mode doesn't delete Chrome's browsing history, it suspends it from
keeping new history for that tab or window's session, which is quite a
different thing.

